# Turkey camo question



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Guy's I hate to sound like a bigger fool then I already am, however I had some questions about turkey camo.......... Now I am wondering the importence of camo for Turkey's, I have a mis match of wood land type camo ( a couple Mossy Oak shirts and Mossy oak Brush pants, Advantage camo face mask) and then just old military camo. Now my question is, How important is it REALLY going to be, to be miss matched (besides looking like a dufus ?) As long as I am holding still, is it really going to matter that much ?

I mean I have tons of Waterfowl Camo and know it's importance, but I dont know if I need to dive into savings for a new wardrobe. When I have run into Turkeys in the wild, they really didnt seem to give a crap about me one way or another if I wasnt moving ( Even when in Hunter Orange) Anyway throw a guy a bit of advice.

Believe me it is appreciated.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

guner said:


> As long as I am holding still, is it really going to matter that much ?


Nope!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Leave the hunter orange at home... I'm 99% sure turkey see in full color.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've called them in and killed them in blue jeans and white tshrits. 

Being still is the key. Don't set out in the broad open either , back in the shadows is where you want to be. Never hurts to have a little brush around you to break up your outline.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

In the early spring when everything is sort of greyish yellow anyway I find that duck hunting cammo works better than anything. Especially if you're hiding in a grassy creek bottom in and around brush and trees. I use my Max-1 stuff all the time for turkeys. Works great!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hunting camo. It all sucks! Like mentioned already, keeping still and having some cover is key.

here is a picture of my outfit I wore this year to kill my turkey. As much as I like this jacket, I actually hate the camo pattern for hunting! I like wearing it to work, the movies, dinner, church, etc. I just don't like it for hunting. I feel like it sticks out like a sore thumb! But I really like the pants (vietnam tiger stripe) for hunting the dark timber. They blend very well:










I don't know why, but it is hard to find military style camo in any hunting store. The digital camo stuff is really good. I've got a number of different pairs of pants and long-sleeve shirts that I really like hunting in (ACU digital, woodland digital vietnam tigerstripe) . The problem is finding good jackets -- I don't care for the military style rip-stop cotton jackets (love the patterns, just not the jacket). I honestly don't know why people continue to buy all these "hunting" camo patterns. Oh well. Just my $.02.

So, head to Smith and Edwards and spend $5 on a new outfit!


----------

